# Tom' track



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I was just in the garage and took a few quick pictures.It's in here temporary.Yeah 4 years now.I still have to finish the basement.8X20 106'
Tom Stumpf


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet!!!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Tom, Very nice track for a temporary track...


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

The track looks great.:thumbsup: Love those long curve sections too.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks.It's a Brad Boman track.I sent him a drawing and he does it.Alan Galenko power supply .I have Prof.Motor controllers.We run everything on the track.AW TO WIZZARD.Even Tyco US1 electric trucking.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*bowman track question*

Hi Tom,

I see you have made your tables to separate where the track seams are at. I am assuming that these are not glued? How are the seams and track surface holding up as far as level-ness and warping if any? Did you end up gluing the sections that are over solid table, or are they slip-jointed also? I am asking this because I intend to assemble my Bowman track this late winter.

Gary


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wowee, Thats sumpthin.

I really like the blend of tight and sweeper turns with long straights for stretching your leggier cars. It may sound cliche', but that looks like fun!

Very nice Tom.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Gary,The track sections were designed to connect right over the table breaks.Leave the track looseat the ends and then go back and forth tightening the table bolts together.You can use a piece of balsa or bass wood as a shim between the track and table joints so it slides in easy and for slight differences in table or track height.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Tom. I'll have to see exactly where the breaks are at. I will always have a permanant table because I have the basement room. However, the Mrs. and I are figuring to move in the next 3-4 years. We have already agreed the a portion of whatever house we build will have the appropriate room for the track. She's so darn cute!!! But, my thought for now so I can enjoy the track is to buy more 3/4" 4x8's made position them so the track will come apart in sections for the move. I don't know if you have seen the photos of the Kat-Spa-Ring being cut up and moved, but I do NOT want to go through that!! I will permenantly mount the track to the 4x8's and glue any joint that is ove that area. I want to leave any joint break over the ends of the 4x8's so those joint will have to be slip-joint for now. Hope all that made sense, and why I was asking the questions. Here's a shot of the track Brad made for me. running length is 117'.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice track Tom! I remember you posting in another thread about a Brad Bowman track you had, but I think this is the first pictures I had seen of it. Like it has been mentioned above, I really like the long, flowing curves.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome looking and very unique one of a kind track. Would love to run some fast TJets on that puppy. Can't wait to see what you do with the scenery once it gets in a permanent location.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Gary,The track sections were designed to connect right over the table breaks.Leave the track looseat the ends and then go back and forth tightening the table bolts together.You can use a piece of balsa or bass wood as a shim between the track and table joints so it slides in easy and for slight differences in table or track height.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Gary,I used to talk with Greg Katz.He was always inviting me out to see his Masterpiece.Sorry I never got there.The only track I ever saw that could even come close was the MESAC track built in the mid sixties.That track was probably more amazing considering when it was done. I have to get in touch with Brad for an extension.I have to be at least 118'.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*Dude Finish The Basement And Landscape That Bad-boy!!!*


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Great looking track Tom.You must have sold a lot of those Dash bodies for that.......lol


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I had the track 3 years before Dash was born.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Gary.This is how the track goes togeter at the joint


----------

